# need stiff suspension.. can anyone help?



## vetsun280 (Nov 13, 2007)

i retrofitted an LT1 from a corvette into my 280zx.. its way too much power for my suspension. every time i hit the gas the car bottoms out. and i want to put wider wheels on it for better traction, but with my suspension like it is, the tires would rub the fenders. so im looking for a stiff suspension. if anyone has any suggestions on what i should do, please help me out. thanks


----------

